

Show HN: vim-airline - hyperbling
https://github.com/bling/vim-airline

======
Legion
The delay in leaving insert mode used to drive me nuts in vim-powerline. I
posted an issue and the author pointed me to this helpful Vim config snippet
as a workaround (original link gone as the vim-powerline issue tracker has
been removed, so reposting as a gist):
[https://gist.github.com/brendonrapp/5944296](https://gist.github.com/brendonrapp/5944296)

I imagine the delay that the README for this project is referring to might be
the same thing, so hopefully it can be alleviated with this same trick.

EDIT: Looks like the official Powerline docs share this little trick now:
[https://powerline.readthedocs.org/en/latest/tipstricks.html](https://powerline.readthedocs.org/en/latest/tipstricks.html)

~~~
jlgreco
Oh brilliant, I didn't even realize it was powerline that was giving me this
issue. They should probably consider making this trick more prominent.

------
daturkel
I happen to really like this. I used a few lines in vimrc to make mine a
little more practical for me:

    
    
      "" airline settings
      " remove separators
      let g:airline_left_sep=''
      let g:airline_right_sep=''
      " remove unused modes
      let g:airline_enable_fugitive=0
      let g:airline_enable_syntastic=0
      " set second section to filename
      let g:airline_section_b="%f"
      " empty third and fourth sections
      let g:airline_section_c=""
      let g:airline_section_x=""
      " put filetype in fifth section
      let g:airline_section_y="%Y"
    

curious to see how other people have theirs configured.

my full vim config is on github [1].

[1]: [https://github.com/daturkel/vim-config](https://github.com/daturkel/vim-
config)

------
hoov
> the old version still works well, but since it's deprecated new features
> won't get added

While it's deprecated, the author is actively working on this:
[https://github.com/Lokaltog/powerline](https://github.com/Lokaltog/powerline),
which works well and has even more functionality.

------
nerdklers
I've spent hours trying to get powerline to work with the patched fonts on OSX
and Macvim without any results. This is lightweight, simple and just worked
out of the box. Also the light theme is amazing. THANK YOU!

~~~
spupy
You can use Powerline without a patched font. Set the separator accordingly it
won't use fancy symbols.

------
wahnfrieden
Is there a nice status line plugin that isn't full of color / visual noise?
This would be by far the loudest and most animated part of my vim screen. I've
tried powerline too and found it little but a distraction.

I basically don't need to know which mode I'm in, either - if I somehow
forget, or come back to vim after a while, I can just hit escape to reset its
state.

~~~
daturkel
What are you looking for in a status line plugin then? You can customize it a
lot in your vimrc without a plugin.

------
reaperhulk
This is slick. Anyone with more vim-fu than me have a good way to add mixed
tabs/spaces warnings to airline?

~~~
tvon
You can accomplish something similar with listchars and list:

    
    
      set list
      set listchars=tab:»·,trail:·
    

It will not give you a file-wide warning but it will make tabs stand out
(along with trailing whitespace).

Not much help if you actually want tabs, granted.

~~~
reaperhulk
Oddly enough I added listchars data to my vimrc today without even thinking it
would be helpful for detecting mixed. This ought to be good enough for now,
thanks!

------
nilkn
I like this a lot, and it's particularly relevant to me since I occasionally
find myself running an older version of vim. Therefore I always like seeing
plugins written in pure vimscript.

------
da02
How long was the flight?

Also: thanks for publishing this!

~~~
hyperbling
8 hour flight, written over international waters!

------
da02
He also has some cool blog vim-related posts:
[http://bling.github.io/](http://bling.github.io/)

------
spupy
Sadly this is incredibly slow on my netbook. Takes ages to return to normal
mode. Back to powerline, or maybe vanilla.

~~~
hyperbling
hi. is this the same problem that `set ttimeoutlen=10` addresses or something
else?

------
lsiebert
Yeah, I have been using this for a few days, and it is very nice.

------
jpterry
Very cool. Much easier to get working than powerline, imho.

------
ninetax
Will it install with pathogen?

Looks great btw!

~~~
wahnfrieden
Check out vundle as an alternative to pathogen. I haven't looked back.

~~~
reledi
I also recommend Vundle [1]. It can install any plugin that can be installed
with Pathogen.

[1] [https://github.com/gmarik/vundle](https://github.com/gmarik/vundle)

------
sebslomski
Great job, I love it!

